# What do you all think of this Holland Lop Doe? :)



## OntarioHollands (Dec 2, 2014)

This is one of my favorite does  Sadly she died this summer  Purebred, pedigree Holland Lop doe. Small, probably around 3 lbs. She's the dam of my two best young does, and of the two young does that placed 4th & 7th at The Royal Winter Fair 

Pictured first at around 8 weeks old, then at several months.


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful sad she died was she cinnamon or sable in coloring?


----------



## OntarioHollands (Dec 2, 2014)

I think she was a Blue Tort...but then, I've NEVER been good at saying what color a Holland Lop is, besides the real basic colors


----------



## lovelops (Dec 2, 2014)

She was beautiful. I'm so sad to hear that she passed. 

I've got two Holland Lops, Lady in my avatar and Marilyn that I just rescued this summer. I love them to death but
they have attitude !!!


Vanessa


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 3, 2014)

Aw that's sad she has a really nice H/E/C! Bone looks great as well. I hate when the good ones pass. It tends to hit my Rabbitry harder because I am such a small one. At least you have babies from her though!! I usually line bred the heck out of those offspring to concentrate on what was lost

I might have said lilac tort because her Rufus is so rich. Chocolate based rabbits usually have a higher Rufus factor and blues normally have a lighter fawn


----------



## OntarioHollands (Dec 3, 2014)

Her sire was a black tort and her dam a solid black 
And she throw color, like black/orange harliquins, chestnuts, oranges, a couple blacks, seals, brokens...

This is a young doe from her, not totally sure of her color, what I so miss this one too!


----------



## OntarioHollands (Dec 3, 2014)

woahlookitsme: what does H/E/C mean? 

And here's the picture


----------



## lovelops (Dec 3, 2014)

OntarioHollands said:


> woahlookitsme: what does H/E/C mean?
> 
> And here's the picture



What a beautiful little lop!!!!


Vanessa


----------



## OntarioHollands (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 3, 2014)

I just use H/E/C as short for head ear and crown 

Very cute little one! Color is sable point


----------



## OntarioHollands (Dec 3, 2014)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## OntarioHollands (Dec 3, 2014)

So is she a Blue Tort or not?


----------



## OntarioHollands (Dec 11, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Sugarbread (Dec 11, 2014)

I think lilac tort as well, she's cute. I live in Ontario as well, I used to show every year at the Royal up until two years ago. I'll be going next year.


----------



## OntarioHollands (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok, thanks! I haven't showed at the Royal, but two of my Hollands were shown there this year by G. Ramage. They placed 4th and 7th, so that was quite neat


----------

